

The ROI for large monitors is clear and well-documented (PDF) - henning
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://images.apple.com/displays/pdf/cinemadisplay30report.pdf

======
henning
In case you want a link that doesn't sap your will to live, try
[http://images.apple.com/displays/pdf/cinemadisplay30report.p...](http://images.apple.com/displays/pdf/cinemadisplay30report.pdf)
, which is what I originally intended to link to before Paul Graham's software
fucked it up.

